# Kaufberatung Wasserkühlung 280er Radiator



## Gangsta (16. Dezember 2018)

*Kaufberatung Wasserkühlung 280er Radiator*

Hallo,
ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer passenden Wasserkühlung für meinem AMD Ryzen 7 2700X. Momentan habe ich zwei Waküs im Auge:
Einmal die Alphacool Eisbaer 280 oder die Be Quiet! Silent Loop 280. 
Bisher tendierte ich eher zur Alphacool, insbesondere da dieser inzwischen anscheinend auch Be Quiet Lüfter beilegen, womit der Nachteil der lauten Lüfter eigentlich nicht mehr bestehen sollte.
Die Bewertungen zur Alphacool sind jedoch besonders auf Amazon besonders davon geprägt, dass die Pumpe anscheinend nach kurzer Zeit bereits beginnt zu rasseln und teilweise schon nach 6 Monaten ausfällt. Wichtig sind mir insbesondere gute Kühlleistung bei moderater Lautstärke, auf RGB kann ich verzichten.
Viele aktuelle Waküs setzen anscheinend auch auf eine Steuerung über USB. Wie sieht das denn aus, wenn die Software dabei nicht läuft? 
Was sind eure Erfahrungen? Ist die Pumpe der Alphacool wirklich so kurzlebig? Gibt es evtl. noch andere Alternativen, die ich bisher nicht bedacht habe?

Danke schonmal vorab


----------



## MetallSimon (17. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Wasserkühlung 280er Radiator*

In der Silentloop ist ebenfalls eine Alphacool Pumpe verbaut, bei der es Anfangs auch Probleme gab(siehe zB. Silent Loop 280 - Pumpe sporadisch extrem laut (Video)) 
Ich nehme an das ist bei der Alphacool Pumpe genau dasselbe gewesen.


----------



## Gangsta (17. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Wasserkühlung 280er Radiator*

ok, dann macht es eigentlich keinen Unterschied wenn die Alphacool inzwischen sogar mit Be Quiet Lüftern ausgeliefert wird. Einzig die 70 L/h vs. 200L/h wären dann performancetechnisch vermutlich noch relevant. Wobei der Vorteil bei der Alphacool zu sein scheint, dass die Pumpe auch mit 7V betrieben werden kann.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Wasserkühlung 280er Radiator*



Gangsta schrieb:


> Einzig die 70 L/h vs. 200L/h wären dann performancetechnisch vermutlich noch relevant.



Vorsicht: Die herstellerangaben der Fördermenge beziehen sich immer auf frei stehende Lüfter, also pusten ohne Gegendruck.
Wenn die Lüfter vor einem Radiator stehen und durch dessen Kühllamellen durchpusten müssen sehen die tatsächlichen Fördermengen ggf. völlig anders aus. 

Lüftertypen die auf Druck ausgelegt sind können von 70 vielleicht noch 50 durch nen Radi drücken, Lüfter die nur auf Volumenstrom optimiert sind brechen wenn sie durch was durchpusten müssen von 100 auf 20 ein wenns blöd läuft. Es gibt entsprechend Lüfter die für Radiatoren [mit engen Lamellen] geeignet sind (druckoptimiert) und Lüfter die eher für Gehäuselüftung da sind (volumenoptimiert).


----------



## Gangsta (17. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Wasserkühlung 280er Radiator*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Vorsicht: Die herstellerangaben der Fördermenge beziehen sich immer auf frei stehende Lüfter, also pusten ohne Gegendruck.
> Wenn die Lüfter vor einem Radiator stehen und durch dessen Kühllamellen durchpusten müssen sehen die tatsächlichen Fördermengen ggf. völlig anders aus.
> 
> Lüftertypen die auf Druck ausgelegt sind können von 70 vielleicht noch 50 durch nen Radi drücken, Lüfter die nur auf Volumenstrom optimiert sind brechen wenn sie durch was durchpusten müssen von 100 auf 20 ein wenns blöd läuft. Es gibt entsprechend Lüfter die für Radiatoren [mit engen Lamellen] geeignet sind (druckoptimiert) und Lüfter die eher für Gehäuselüftung da sind (volumenoptimiert).


sry, da habe ich mich unklar ausgedrückt. Die L/h beziehen sich auf die Fördermenge der Pumpe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Lüfter werde ich die Arctic P14 PWM verwenden. Die sind laut Herstellerangaben besonders auf hohen statischen Druck ausgelegt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Wasserkühlung 280er Radiator*

Naja - da gilt dasselbe: Die Fördermengenangaben beziehen sich auf keinen Gegendruck, also Pumpen ins Freie sozusagen. Auch hier gibts modelle die eher hohen Druck aufbauen können und andere die eher hohe Volumenströme bringen, alles dazwischen, sprich das was in der Praxis zählt kann man an der entsprechenden Pumpenkennlinie ablesen.

Aber davon ab: Der Durchfluss hat auf die Kühlleistung am Ende so lange ein gewisser aber niedriger Schwellwert überschritten wird (~30 l/h) keinen großen Einfluss mehr. Bedeutet ob deine Pumpe jetzt 50 oder 150 l/h fördert macht keinen nennenswerten Unterschied.
Wenn du darüber genauere Details wissen möchtest warum das so ist findest du die hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...0-alkis-blog-33-stroemende-ueberlegungen.html


----------



## Gangsta (17. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Wasserkühlung 280er Radiator*

ok. Danke für den Link und deine Hilfe. Habe mir jetzt die Alphacool bestellt. Mal sehen wie lange die Pumpe durchhält


----------



## INU.ID (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Wasserkühlung 280er Radiator*

Hauptsache keinen Aluminium-Radiator.


----------



## Gangsta (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Wasserkühlung 280er Radiator*

Da bin ich ja froh, dass die Alphacool einen Kupferradiator hat


----------

